# Ubisoft found Pirating the Pirates!



## amitava82 (Jul 19, 2008)

> Have you ever bought a game, and then not managed to get it working on your machine? Have you ever had to resort to downloading a 'no-cd' crack to get it to run? I know I have, and I know that the games industry considers me a massive pirate due to buying their software, then running it in a way they don't like.
> 
> Which makes this thread over on the Ubisoft forums all the more entertaining. When faced with a version of Rainbow Six: Vegas 2 that wasn't working on lots of machines, ubisoft did exactly what you would have done. They went and got a no-cd crack off the internet and released it as an official patch.



*img401.imageshack.us/img401/7480/r6vegas2ab6.png

OMFG... ROFLROCKET.. *img116.exs.cx/img116/1231/z7shysterical.gif
Ctrl+C


----------



## Indyan (Jul 19, 2008)

wth!
lol!! pwned.

Here is the thread in Ubisoft forums.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

LOOOL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2008)

Can RELOADED sue UbiSoft now??


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 20, 2008)

BTW this reminds me another case by Microsoft


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2008)

ROFL.........


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

Now that is hilarious !!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 20, 2008)

Ha Ha. Piracy Zindabad but i hate piracy


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

pwned


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha Ubisoft, now remove the protection from you 'retail' discs please


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL
Many more would like to *try* out the game now Ubisoft had done this ...with the (ahem) official patch.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 20, 2008)

Those kids at RELOADED might have their FUTURE secured with job offers at UBISOFT


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 20, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png

It's a wild wild world. Imagine using a pirate patch to fix an original game. Shame on you Ubisoft.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Those kids at RELOADED might have their FUTURE secured with job offers at UBISOFT



more like they must be laughing their a$$es off at UbiSoft's actions.


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 20, 2008)

ROFL...lol


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol!!! Reloaded can now re-release the game with a "Ubisoft Certified" logo!  for MOAR publicity!!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 20, 2008)

ROFL


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 20, 2008)

hu ha ha ah huuh aaa hhaaa


----------



## nvidia (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## krates (Jul 20, 2008)

wtf

developers at ubisoft are not that smart as that of reloaded


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 20, 2008)

FOCl


----------



## skippednote (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol they r so foolish


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 20, 2008)

So now ubisoft is n00b Of The Year and reloaded teh g33k

even this update/patch/crack/whatever doesn't fix some issues like freeze ups in SLi


----------



## confused!! (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## x3060 (Jul 20, 2008)

which means that the game i have is an original one .....


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 21, 2008)

x3060 said:


> which means that the game i have is an original one .....



You beat me to this  I still don't own the game. So, I'll have an original one too, soon


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

I wouldn't even care about playin this after watching MGS 4

Did i mentions the beauties there  and some facecamo


----------



## afonofa (Jul 21, 2008)

or maybe ubisoft and reloaded are the same!!


----------



## adi007 (Jul 21, 2008)

ROFL.... *img116.exs.cx/img116/1231/z7shysterical.gif


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2008)

Amazing  =)) 

i don't think other companies follow this method such as EA.Eidos etc


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 21, 2008)

LOLz..
Why to even release a patch?? They could have linked the official site to the pirated patchers.


----------

